# rest in peace Sparkie



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww so sorry for your loss. RIP Sparkie.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Aww. I'm sorry. Please don't go blaming yourself. It wasn't your fault. :wink: 

RIP Sparky


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*sparkie*

I feel for you sorry about the loss of your horse it is not easy to loose one R.I.P SPARKIE BUT WHEN YOU DO ALL YOU CAN SOMETIMES ITS JUST THAT FACT THAT YOU WERE THERE FOR HER ALL THE YEARS FOR IF NOT HER LIFE MAY HAVE BEEN VERY BAD GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## thisisit (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. She sounds like she was a character. You really can't blame yourself for something you didn't know about. 
RIP Sparkie


----------

